# Panther Martin v. Mepps



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Rooster tails tipped with crawler, slow retrieve, light and you can fish them in log jams


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

PM's. 

Mepps used to make a spinner called the Comet (not the minnow one) that had a heavy body. Unfortunately they stopped making them.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ranger Ray said:


> PM's.
> 
> Mepps used to make a spinner called the Comet (not the minnow one) that had a heavy body. Unfortunately they stopped making them.


I still have a bunch of comets in my tackle box.







Trout, pike, bass, perch, even gills on the little ones.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Ranger Ray said:


> PM's.
> 
> Mepps used to make a spinner called the Comet (not the minnow one) that had a heavy body. Unfortunately they stopped making them.


This is one of the reasons why I custom-make my inline spinners. I've seen Mepps' catalogs, and know that they have some heavy-bodied versions available for long casts and/or swift currents. Finding them in stores, however, good luck!

I've got an idea for a custom, heavy-bodied spinner. Just need to find the components. The stuff I'm looking for doesn't seem to be popular this far north. Hopefully I don't have to order them.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The Comet was the one with the replaceable hook, the body threaded onto the wire and unscrewed, is that the one?
Sometimes it came with different/extra hooks.

I haven't seen those since the early 90's.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Cannot go wrong with a brass BLUE FOX VIBREX. All the years on the Paint #1 producer.
Never did good on P.M..


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

I like the look of the Blue Fox spinners and have bought several. What I found out consistently with them is they shed their "tails" very quickly. The hardware is very durable. Since I tie my own flies it's easy for me to re-tie the tail on these and when I do they are stronger and better than new. But out of the box they don't seem to hold up as well as PM's or Mepps. IMHO!


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

I grew up with mepps and it's what I learned on so I have a bias.

For those who want to start the spinner early and to fish deep, mepps makes an xtra deep model that has a blade like a pm with a weight on the body.


----------

